

Welcoming Timeful to Google - alexbate
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2015/05/time-is-on-your-sidewelcoming-timeful.html

======
vmarsy
_The Timeful team has built an impressive system that helps you organize your
life by understanding your schedule, habits and needs. You can tell Timeful
you want to exercise three times a week or that you need to call the bank by
next Tuesday, and their system will make sure you get it done based on an
understanding of both your schedule and your priorities._

I hope this will improve the "Snooze Someday" feature in Inbox, I'm not sure
how this is supposed to work now.

~~~
mcintyre1994
I was thinking the same, all round their snooze feature misses edge cases
often. It's a solid and smart set of defaults, but it could certainly be
improved. For one, if I get an email with a schedule (say a train ticket) I
have to go to Gmail then add it to the calendar. It'd be way smoother to just
snooze until the day mentioned, and they could presumably use the same stuff
Gmail uses to extract calendar events to do so.

BTW I think the idea of the current snooze someday is to save it in snooze
instead of done without setting a reminder because it's easier to find stuff
there. It's lower friction than using a different app but I doubt it'll scale
well to many saved things.

Really I just hope Google have a plan to bring these things together, I think
the inbox and Google now reminders are linked, but the keep ones aren't? And
Gmail makes calendar events instead, it's all a bit messy.

~~~
nolok
Regarding your last point Gmail reminds me of train/plane/... events through
Google now. It does also create Calendar events. My Keep remainders also pop
on Google now, although they seem lower priority (?).

I'm not using Inbox.

------
eyeareque
Sounds like a cool app, and something I've been looking for. I guess Google
ate it so I'll never get to use it. Too bad. Congrats to the people behind the
app though.

------
JulianWasTaken
Been waiting for a Tuneful Android app for months.

Guess I'll never get one. It'll be months I'm sure before some half-assed
incomplete features make their way into Google calendar :/

------
pbowyer
Any info on how Timeful works or their software stack? It sounds like a
constraint engine, which (after a term of Prolog 10 years ago) always pique my
interest.

------
TheMagicHorsey
Was this an acquihire or is Google sincerely going to integrate these things
into Calendar?

If they do, it would be really cool. But Google has also acquired a bunch of
other little companies, and it seems like they just digest the teams and have
them working on unrelated things.

~~~
SquareWheel
Not evidence of anything, but I recently got a survey request when using
Google Calendar. That's pretty uncommon. So I do wonder if Google is getting
interested in the Calendar again, and what they plan to do with it.

I'm not familiar with the purchased company but it almost sounds like they'd
want to integrate it more into Google Now than Calendar. Maybe some finer
integration of both.

------
dpcan
Hmm, I couldn't really get this app to work well for me, but love that the
premise is headed to Google, and hopefully their Calendar.

I do use Google Calendar all the time, and I would LOVE to be able to say, "do
this thing sometime in the next couple of days" and have it linger on my
calendar somehow - particularly for personal stuff, like "buy a birthday
present for so-and-so" or "sign-up the kids for camp next week".

Looking forward to some interesting things here!

~~~
delcaran
I'm building an android app for that in my spare time. Once it's ready, I'm
planning to integrate it with Calendar somehow...

------
mful
The 'Links to this post' section/feature seems to be a clear backlinks scheme.
Am I missing something, or is Google condoning link trading, here?

~~~
jfoster
They are rel="nofollow" links. I think that makes it "okay" in the eyes of
Google, but not certain.

I've yet to see a primary source where Google clearly state that they don't
mind what you do with nofollow links. It's clear that Google was originally
ignoring them, but some of their policies around comment spam and such do
suggest that they could pass along negative value to the sites being linked.
It's just not clear what circumstances trigger that.

------
amelius
I really hate it when a large company acquires a small successful company.

It usually means that a totally generic solution is tied to a single product.

------
joshdance
Maybe I missed it but what is the current fate of Timeful? Shut down or
sunsetting?

~~~
gcr
From an email that was sent to all Timeful accounts:

    
    
        A couple things to note:
        
        * Timeful will remain in the App Store, and
        we'll continue to support it. We won't be
        adding new features, but we're more than
        happy to help you with bugs or answer any
        questions you have.
        * If you'd like, you can export your data
        out of Timeful (http://www2.timeful.com/export/)
        at any time.

~~~
on_and_off
I have got to say, that looks like the right way to handle such an
acquisition.

------
brohoolio
I hope the buy a task/todo company soon. Tasks is terrible.

~~~
johnnyo
Timeful was a TODO/task company, they just approached the problem in a
different way, by arguing that the calendar and the TODO list should be the
same app, not separate apps.

The idea was to have a TODO list with actual time committments associated, and
you had the ability to actually schedule your TODO by slotting them into your
calendar.

Functionally, it was a great idea, but it suffered greatly from a lack of
integration with most other tools on the market. If Google runs with it, it
could be interesting, hopefully they actually do something with the idea.

~~~
castell
> the calendar and the TODO list should be the same app

Sounds similar the functionality that MS Outlook Windows application offers.
Though, I would like to have it on Android & iOS too and with IMAP support.

